# RAF Croft, Warrington - March 08



## ThenewMendoza

Visited with Romanian1.

Can't seem to nail down a date as to when this place was first opened, the closest I've got is early 1941. The base was used by the RAF from that period up until the mid 50s when it became tenanted by the USAF as a processing station for Burtonwood airbase (the largest USAF base in the country until it closed), which is also in the area of Warrington.

Nowadays though what remains is used by a farmer for storage and whatnot, it makes for an interesting mooch around as there are quite a number of original features in the place, it's certainly somewhere I'll be revisiting, as we didn't arrive until it was close to getting dark and we only had one torch between us.

Anyway, enough of this jibber jabber, on with the pics!!

















The stage in the theatre, a theatre ffs!! 






Projection room windows.






Lovely parquet floor, sadly covered in mud and filth...






Arkwright's till...Gra..Gra..Granville..











Original signage, we were quite impressed by this for some reason.






And that's that, I quite liked the place.

TnM


----------



## Goldie87

Ah nice one, not seen any pics of this place for a while.
Its a great looking explore


----------



## reddwarf9

Nice one TnM, i love these WW2 airfields, i have a few on my doorstep although most of them have nothing left theres still a couple i hope to explore as the days get longer


----------



## smileysal

This is a base I hadn't heard of before now. Love that theatre, its huge, I know a lot of the air bases had theatres/cinemas but that place is great. Love seeing the nature taking the place back from through the broken windows. 

Cheers, *goes off to find more info on the place*

 Sal


----------



## chelle

Excellant pics and very interesting report too.


----------



## Foxylady

Echo all of the above...foxtrot and tango as well, if you like! 
Love the till. 
Look forward to seeing more pics of this place when you revisit. Really nice explore.

Cheers


----------



## DarkShadow

I found this on the web

QUOTE

Croft is one of the most northerly of the airfields built during the Second World War for use by Bomber Command. Construction work started in 1940 and it was developed into a standard bomber airfield with three concrete runways. Known officially as Croft but frequently called Neasham by local inhabitants, the airfield opened in 1941 as a satellite for Middleton St.George.

The airfields were in No.4 Group, Bomber Command, and the first squadron to arrive at Croft was No.78 Squadron which brought its Whitleys in from Middleton St.George on October 20th 1941

On October 1st 1942,No.419 Squadron RCAF arrived from Topcliffe, but on November 9th, they moved to Middleton St.George after equipping with Halifax Mk.IIs. No.427 (Lion) Squadron RCAF which formed at Croft on November 7th 1942. 

On January 1st 1943, Croft was transferred to No.6 Group RCAF and sometime during March, the station became No.64 Base Sub-station under the control of Middleton St.George. 

In early May 1943, 427 Squadron converted to Halifax B Mk.Vs and on the 4th of the month moved to 63 (RCAF) Base at Leeming. The station now had a brief change of roles, and on May 10th, No.1664 HCU formed at Croft. Equipped with Halifaxes, the unit's role was to provide conversion training on these aircraft. Training was continous, and with such a crowded circuit there were many crashes, and sadly, many fatalities. No.1664 HCU moved to Dishforth on December 7th 1943. 

On December 10th, 431 (Iroquois) Squadron arrived from Tholthorpe, and the following day was joined by No. 434 (Bluenose). Both Canadian units were to make Croft their last home in England. During March 1944, 431 Squadron re-equipped with Halifax Mk.IIIs, and the following May, No.434 Squadron followed suit. 431 & 434 Squadrons converted onto the Canadian built Lancaster MkX & Xa during December 1944 and it was these aircraft that they flew home in to Dartmouth Nova Scotia in June 1945

After the departure of the two RCAF units, which were disbanded at Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, on September 5th 1945, Croft saw very little activity until being brought back into use in the Autumn as a satellite For No.13 Operational Traning Unit which flew Mosquitoes from Middleton St.George, finally closing to flying in the summer of 1946. 

Today the site is home to a motor racing circuit. Parts of the runways remain although most of the buildings have been demolished. A memorial has been erected at nearby Dalton village.

UNQUOTE

No mention of the USAF but then I found this RAF Croft USAF connection with lots of pictures and some in black and white showing what it looked like. Love the picture of the RAF copper on the gate. He looks so rigid to attention it looks like he's going to do himself an injury. LOL


----------



## Foxylady

Brilliant link. Loved the account of life there written by Bill Doyle. Particularly chuckled over this bit:

"There was a bus turnaround with a flag pole in the center and during one foggy night an Air Policeman found a slightly drunk airman following the curb trying to find his barracks. He spent about 20 minutes going round in circles."

Cheers for that, DarkS. That made very interesting reading.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

I think that is referring to a different RAF Croft, there is no motor racing circuit at the one we explored, interesting read nonetheless.

TnM


----------



## smileysal

Think this one is the link to the one TnM explored. 

http://www.rafburtonwood.org/croft.html

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## MD

nice pictures 
shame about the floor


----------



## King Al

Cool pics TNM, that stage is great, love that floor such a shame they just let it get ruined like that, same old story I suppose


----------



## pacman

hey i visited this site a couple of months ago , got a variety of good pics
im new on here though so i dont know how to post them all up * slaps head *
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## reddwarf9

ThenewMendoza said:


> I think that is referring to a different RAF Croft, there is no motor racing circuit at the one we explored, interesting read nonetheless.
> 
> TnM



This is RAF Croft at Croft on Tees in Yorks. This is the "Croft" where the motor racing circuit is.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.454698&lon=-1.561654&z=15.5&r=0&src=msl

From Google Earth - 1941 Opened
Jan 43 Transferred to 6 (RCAF) Gp Bomber Cmd
427 Sqn RCAF
now Croft racing circuit


----------



## Fozzie3000

When i went there, I noticed that there was a room on the top of the theatre section. There is one missing segment of stairway. I think I could make a jump to it and possibly get up to the top. I'm going to try on thursday next week see if I can get up there.


----------



## spacepunk

A leap of faith......be careful.


----------



## DJhooker

4th pic down would make a good stage!


----------



## Shattered

hay, new to the site and urbexing. I live not far from burtonwood but ive never seen or heard of this place, where is it?!


----------



## smileysal

Here's the link to more info about RAF Croft. (The one near Warrington not the one with the racing circuit lol).

http://www.rafburtonwood.org/croft.html

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## tom83

Hi all, new to this site.

This place you visited isnt RAF Croft, although it is in a place called croft. The place in the photo's is HMS Gosling, a Naval Training Camp. Origionally there were 5 Camps. Camp 1 is now under a housing estate, Camp 2 is now under Risley Prison, Camp 3 is the Camp in the above photo's, Camp 4 has evaded my memory, and Camp 5 is in Glazebury near by.

The Camps were also used as a POW Camp for prisoners from Malta

Also Nearby is HMS Ariel, situated in Culcheth, the only part remaining is the Culcheth Sports Club Building, which has an Ariel Suite.

Also near by is Appleton Airfield - HMS Blackcap. The Airstrip is still there, but few of the buildings have survived.

If anyone wants anymore information on the above sites, and World War 2 sites around Warrington, send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## swanseamale47

Nice explore and lovely gritty pics, smashing. Wayne


----------



## Lightbuoy

That Theatre looks very good 

Nice Report ol' man!


----------



## ricmonkey

tom83 said:


> This place you visited isnt RAF Croft, although it is in a place called croft. The place in the photo's is HMS Gosling, a Naval Training Camp. Origionally there were 5 Camps. Camp 1 is now under a housing estate, Camp 2 is now under Risley Prison, Camp 3 is the Camp in the above photo's, Camp 4 has evaded my memory, and Camp 5 is in Glazebury near by.


Tom, it's both. This is the relevant text on the page Sal linked earlier:



rafburtonwood.org/croft.html said:


> What I knew as RAF Croft started as additional living accommodation for H.M.S. Gosling located at Risley. H.M.S. Gosling was commissioned on 8 October 1942 and was paid off in 1946. That station was dedicated to the Fleet Air Arm and was a training base. H.M.S. Aeriel was also paid off and on 1 February 1956 was opened up as RAF Croft to process people in and out of the U.K. Although it was called RAF Croft it should not be confused with another RAF Croft which was up north and used by the RCAF during the war.


----------



## tony147

hi, this is the place i was looking for so thanks for the heads up,
i managed to get a few decent photos in here which i have posted onto my flickr account
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616268555138/
if youve got time its worth looking at the photos as a slide show in full screen mode

this is a fantastic site and i hope to visit again very soon


----------



## tom83

I love this place, I go running around the track on a regular basis. Its fantastically quiet. I managed to get up the tower last year, but left my camera at the bottom in my bag, its quite a view, but is pitch black on the way up, so I advise a torch (also in my bag) and a ladder.


Just so you know, HMS Gosling 5, in Glazebrook, has been demolished now, except for the theater building, which is now Glazebrook Conservative club. It is being restored by a building company, and the building is almost identical to the theater building at Croft (HMS Gosling 3)

If your local, I would advise a walk around the Glazebrook site. The site itself is split into 2 parts, and both parts are easily accessable, as dog walkers and kids use the ground.

Theres not much to see now, but you can still see the building foundations all over the place. They are visable on Google earth


----------



## saul_son

tom83 said:


> I love this place, I go running around the track on a regular basis. Its fantastically quiet. I managed to get up the tower last year, but left my camera at the bottom in my bag, its quite a view, but is pitch black on the way up, so I advise a torch (also in my bag) and a ladder.
> 
> 
> Just so you know, HMS Gosling 5, in Glazebrook, has been demolished now, except for the theater building, which is now Glazebrook Conservative club. It is being restored by a building company, and the building is almost identical to the theater building at Croft (HMS Gosling 3)
> 
> If your local, I would advise a walk around the Glazebrook site. The site itself is split into 2 parts, and both parts are easily accessable, as dog walkers and kids use the ground.
> 
> Theres not much to see now, but you can still see the building foundations all over the place. They are visable on Google earth



I visited HMS Gosling 5 in early 2006, the report is here I don't know what happen to the pictures though!


----------



## tom83

Hi Saul,

Unfortunatly I didnt get to see the Camp at Glazebrook, as it had already been torn down, except for the thearter building, which is now the Glazebrook Social Club. Ive had a walk around both parts, as it is in 2 halves, but from what I could see, the most interesting parts that still exist are in peoples gardens across the road from the Social club.

Are you local to Warrington, as alot of your post are based in the area.


----------



## Foxylady

saul_son said:


> ...I don't know what happen to the pictures though!



Just had a look. It's a shame the pics aren't available, but I wondered if it's something to do with the gallery we used to have on DP. Perhaps the pics went when the gallery was discontinued?


----------



## saul_son

Foxylady said:


> Just had a look. It's a shame the pics aren't available, but I wondered if it's something to do with the gallery we used to have on DP. Perhaps the pics went when the gallery was discontinued?



I think they were on my old Piczo site, all the pics on there seem to have disappeared.


----------

